# Prime Pantry Credit for Slower Shipping?



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

So, I was ordering printer ink and I got this as my Prime shipping deal today:

About FREE No-Rush Shipping
Choose FREE No-Rush Shipping, and we’ll automatically apply a $5.99 Prime Pantry credit to your account once this order ships. You can use this credit by logging on to Amazon.com or browsing your Kindle device. Fill up your Prime Pantry box with items you want to purchase, and we’ll automatically apply the credit at checkout. Offer redemption requires customers to be in the U.S.

This No-Rush credit expires on May 31, 2015.Terms and Conditions apply.

Apparently, Prime Pantry is their new grocery/household goods program where you have to buy enough to fill a box in order to purchase.  I do use Amazon's Subscribe and Save, but it seems a lot of items have dropped out of the program. 

Prime Pantry does have a lot of stuff I normally buy (not just organics and off-brand things like S&S) so I'm giving it a shot.  Anyone else use Prime Pantry?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not just Prime Pantry--if, as a Prime member, you opt for Free no-rush shipping on any physical item (if this is offered), you can get a $1 credit.  I've gotten it on all kinds of things I've ordered from Amazon.

I don't use Prime Pantry.  I have found that Amazon's prices on grocery items is not always the best.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have used pantry twice. It was for products that were either cheaper or not available anymore at my local store. I just added stuff to the pantry as I needed them and after a while I went and checked out. Was nice getting it to the door and not having to lug it home.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, I got the $5.99 shipping credit offer instead of the $1 towards digital content offer today.  I usually take the $1.  Will probably try a box!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I've used Prime Pantry a couple of times, mostly for items not available locally. It does take a little time to fill up the box, but we have enjoyed the results. We've also found a couple of items that are so much better than what we were used to eating (Late July cracker brands in particular), that I am quite willing to pay the price at Amazon.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the idea of Prime Pantry.  But so many pantry-type items aren't available as part of Prime Pantry.  For the first time very recently I ordered a grocery item from Amazon.  Usually that means getting a "quantity" of the item.  I got six 46 oz bottles of V8 Fusion LIGHT Mango Peach flavor juice.  Good per bottle price.  Never like lugging those bottles from grocery store -- I'd buy two at a time.  That particular item not available as part of Prime Pantry.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting.  I just ordered something and saw this offer, but the option for the $1 book/mp3 credit was NOT there.  Looks like they've replaced it with the offer for prime pantry.

I was very sad.  I use the no rush offer a LOT to get the $1.  I'm not interested in the pantry, so just went back to 2 day shipping.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes, this is the option instead of the $1 credit.  It says it's for a limited time, though. I suspect the $1 credit will return.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope you're right, I LOVE that offer.

Although next time I order something I may go ahead and get the pantry credit.  Maybe I'll try it once, who knows!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

MyraScott said:


> Yes, this is the option instead of the $1 credit. It says it's for a limited time, though. I suspect the $1 credit will return.


I ordered a FireTV game controller today and they offered me the $1 digital credit with no rush shipping, not the pantry credit. I am very relieved as I use this credit to help fund my TV season passes. It makes Prime a better deal for me, even though the expedited shipping is worth more - there are plenty of things that I just don't need expedited, but I can use every dollar credit I can get.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've seen both the $1 credit and the prime pantry credit lately. I assumed it depended on what I was buying as to what offer I got. I was buying kitchen/grilling items when I got the pantry offer. Not sure exactly how it works, but that's what I noticed.


----------

